# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Is my blue dart frog tank okay?

## MidnightFrost

Is it okay? Anything I need to add? 

Also do you have any tips on how to feed my frog crickets? I find it tricky trying to put the cricket from the plastic container into the tank.

----------


## clownonfire

Hi... Well, you have a bit of work to do in your tank if you want your blue dart be more comfortable. 

For starters, when you say blue dart, do you mean azureus? Do you have a picture?

Now one of the first things you should do very quickly is make your terrarium more wet: raise the humidity level. Dart frogs like it VERY humid (think 85% and up). A very quick way of doing it is misting it really thoroughly at least twice a day. You want to see the soil wet. 

Another thing that would make your frog happier is to add some real plants in there, some moss on the substrate (you can purchase sphagnum moss at your pet store - it will greatly help with the humidity). The more hiding places you have, the more your frog will feel secure. You could always buy a small coconut hut where your frog could hide in (available at your pet shop too).

I strongly recommend you read up on how to house dart frogs. It will only increase your frog's lifespan. Your terrarium is not ideal for your frog at this point in time.

As for feeding, dart frogs will only eat pinhead crickets if you are planning to feed crickets. Pinheads are usually 1-week old and less crickets. Darts are smaller in size and need an insect that is small too, if not they will not be able to eat it. If you can find some fruit flies at your pet store, it would be even better... Normal crickets are too big for them and might injure them,

Please don't hesitate to write us back if you have more questions... I will find some links which will help you to better house your frog and post back real soon.

----------



----------


## clownonfire

Hi again. This link is mostly for thumbnail frogs, but the captivity and housing section applies to your frog. Again, I suggest you read it well.  :Smile: 

http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frog-m...-breeding.html

----------



----------


## MidnightFrost

I've been using brown hatchling crickets, are those okay? 

Looks like a got to go take a trip to the pet shop  :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> I've been using brown hatchling crickets, are those okay? 
> 
> Looks like a got to go take a trip to the pet shop


Those will be fine! 
Good luck.  :Smile: 
Eric

----------



----------


## MidnightFrost

Thank you so much  :Smile: 









> when you say blue dart, do you mean azureus? Do you have a picture?


Here are the pictures you asked for

----------


## clownonfire

That is indeed a D. Tinctorius Azureus. Beautiful. 
So yes, if you want to make your frog happier, you'll need to make a few changes rather quickly. Your terrarium is well... not really suited for a dart frog. But it wont take much to make it suitable. Remember: 

1. Very high humidity - mist mist mist;
2. Add moss, and leaf litter if you can find some;
3. Plants to put in, real ones. If you can find a bromeliad, your frog will love you;
4. Keep the temperature mid 70's F;
5. Feed it little insects, pinheads, fruit flies;  
6. Places for your frog to hide (again, plants and/or coconut huts and/or cork bark, etc);

Good luck!

Eric

----------


## MidnightFrost

Thank you so much. You've been so helpful. I'll head down to the pet shop tomorrow morning and follow your six steps preciously   :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Welcome to the forum. Get some plastic wrap and cover up that screen top immediately. Spray the heck out of it. The way the tank is setup right now puts your frog in great peril. Cover up that lid and spray him then start reading everything you can on their care.  And you have to do it Quickly.

----------


## Katieasaur

research  research research
browse as  many places online as you can to find out all you can about you new frog

----------


## Kevin

Hey there!

We would all like to see some updated pictures on your tank!

Cant wait! =)

-Kevin

----------

John

----------

